# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Ndodh dhe keshtu!

## studente22

mbreme syte e mi u takuan pas shume kohesh me te tute.cuditerisht e ndjeva qe akoma pa te pare prezencen tende.kishe gjithe diten qe kishe bere fole ne mendjen time dhe vazhdoja ti thoja vetes sme ka harruar.
kalove ne krahun tim dhe nuk me njohe (ose bere sikur sme njohe).prane teje ishte dikush tjeter.nuk u ndjeva xheloze, ta kam thene qe dua me te miren per ty, por me erdhi keq per veten time, per ndjenjat e mia.thelle shpirti nuk donte te me harroje dhe pse ti mi kishte dhene prej kohesh provat e harres.te dhemb, te dhmeb kur konstaston se sa shpejt harron ti, harron zenkat tona, momemntet tona te bukura, endrrat tona.ti vetem harron, hedh pas rrjeten e harrese dhe largohesh me vrap nga gjithcka qe pak me pare ka qene gjithe jeta jote, te pakten pas atyre qe thoje ti. por nje gje kam mesuar nga ty dhe ma ke mesuar ne menyren dhe me mjetet me mizore, njerezit sndiejne ate qe thone.
te vehstroja nga larg dhe ika e heshtur ne rrugen time.ula koken si fajtore, fajtore se pretendoja qe ti do mbaje mend te pakten nje  kujtim te syve te mi.smund ti ngrija syte nga toka, kisha frike, frike te perballesha me ftohtesine  e syve te tu.
dua te te shoh te lumtur,te betohem por ne thellesi te zemres do doja te te shihja serisht kur dikush tjeter te te bej te rrosh me kujtime.te jesh i sigurt se do ndodhi dhe per ty zemra ime.endrrew, ndjenjes dhe kujtimeve si shpeton askush. as ti sje kaq i forrte sa ti vesh kufinj zemrew, vetme seshte gjendur akoma dikush qe mundet te ndryshoj melodine e zemres tende.

----------

